# Bindings for DC PLY?



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I need new bindings for my DC PLY as I am having a lot of trouble with the Burton Missions that are on it at the moment. I definitely want to avoid Burton bindings at all costs and I am not too keen on Union after having used their stuff myself. I ride park 99% of the time and would like some mid to highly responsive bindings that are still comfortable. I was considering Rome 390 Boss's, or Rome Arsenals. I am also interested in Flux, K2, and Ride bindings. All input is appreciated.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Flux TT30. Medium response, very comfortable, very adjustable and very durable.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Raiden Zero's not on the list?

Though the best balance of performance and comfort for me has been Flow.

M9se's would be good on a Ply.

I rode K2 Nationals on it and they worked well, though if you plan on eurocarving at all you wont like the urethane highback.

Didn't like your Contacts?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Didn't like your Contacts?


My contacts are on my Rome Artifact and the only thing that I really did not like was the toe strap was REALLY uncomfortable and dug into the side of my toe. I am still adjusting it and working on it and hopefully I can get it to feel much better. Other than that i actually really like them.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

For now with my PLY I am using some Ride Revolts. I did not buy them they were given to me (Along with a Forum Young Blood hehehehe) I will still get bindings for this board down the line (Hopefully Flux)

Edit not using the revolts sold them.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where to buy flux bindings considering I cant seem to get them off their website?
-Specifically the TT30-


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> Can anyone tell me where to buy flux bindings considering I cant seem to get them off their website?
> -Specifically the TT30-


Unfortunately there aren't any local shops in the PA area that carry Flux. I tried to find the GM30 last season but went with the Union Milan because I wanted to buy local.

So. Looks like you'll have to buy online. There's a Dealer tab on Flux's site that shows online retailers. From my experience, I'd go with Eternal Snow, Backcountry, or Evo because they've been cool; I'd also recommend WiredSport based on what I've seen here of their contributions and knowledge.

EDIT: I just remembered that Pelican carries Flux, because they didn't have the GM30 in my size (but they're not listed as a Dealer?). I checked their website quickly and didn't see the TT30, but thought I'd mention it anyway. I'm not a fan of Pelican but perhaps you can see if they can get the TT30 in for ya.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Buy them from P3 in Mammoth Lakes. They are a huge flux dealer and will answer all of your questions. 760-934-9500.


----------

